# Questions about retirees...



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

I just saw a beautiful female retiree, 

Maltese Retiree

What are the advantages of getting one of these babies over getting a pup? Has anyone ever gotten a dog that the breeder was holding and watching as a show pup or a retiree. I'd love to hear about your experiences. I think this may be another option for us.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i think for the right people, a retired maltese is an amazing opportunity. If a breeder wants you to 'buy' a retiree, then I'd be a bit more hesitant. Usually retirees are placed for the cost of their spay/neuter and sometimes teeth cleaning. Retirees usually require a bit of work in the potty training department and I think it's like all thing maltese, you'll hear some really positive stories and but then you'll hear some horror stories where it just didnt' work out. 

I got Caddy when when she was a year old and I have NO regrets about getting her and would do it again in a heartbeat! I jsut would have flown to get her instead of having her shipped to me, if I had to do it over again.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just followed the link and WOW! Tamara is a pretty girl! I know she doesn't look like that now, but you could definitely grow her coat back out. She has a VERY sweet face!!


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> i think for the right people, a retired maltese is an amazing opportunity. If a breeder wants you to 'buy' a retiree, then I'd be a bit more hesitant. Usually retirees are placed for the cost of their spay/neuter and sometimes teeth cleaning. Retirees usually require a bit of work in the potty training department and I think it's like all thing maltese, you'll hear some really positive stories and but then you'll hear some horror stories where it just didnt' work out.
> 
> I got Caddy when when she was a year old and I have NO regrets about getting her and would do it again in a heartbeat! I jsut would have flown to get her instead of having her shipped to me, if I had to do it over again.[/B]


Thanks for your response. Hmmm..I thought the pup would be potty trained at that age, but I guess not. You learn something new everyday.  

This forum really is awesome with such awesome informed people.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442636
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typically the potty training is an issue because they aren't the only dogs with the breeder and they don't get the one on one potty training that 'our' dogs do. If you have a lot of dogs, that is sometimes hard to do!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My Hannah is a retiree from Divine Maltese. I've had her since Jan. & she was just short of turning 5 yrs old when I adopted her. She's been a joy to have. She's very sweet & loving. I did have to work on her potty training but it was really just a refresher course & much easier than training a puppy.She had a very short haircut, but it's since grown out, although I do keep her in a puppy cut for convenience & comfort. I love puppies, but it's been so easy with Hannah, if I ever decide I need another Malt, I'll definitely look for another young retiree. She adjusted to us beautifully & we bonded very quickly. I can honestly say, there have been no problems & Hannah is a perfect fit for us. We love her very much.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is a beautiful maltese. Wonder how old she is?


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

> I just saw a beautiful female retiree,
> 
> Maltese Retiree
> 
> What are the advantages of getting one of these babies over getting a pup? Has anyone ever gotten a dog that the breeder was holding and watching as a show pup or a retiree. I'd love to hear about your experiences. I think this may be another option for us.[/B]


I think a retiree would be great for someone who already has a puppy or someone who doesn't want to go through the puppy stage. I would also imagine that they have all their vaccines and you are able to know if they have any health problems. I would love to adopt an older one. I see a lot of breeders advertising retirees.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

OHHHHHHH! You can just smell the puppy smell and puppy breath in that picture! And Tamara, the retiree is just gorgeous.

I though SnoCap was in Austin, TX. I saw him at a show here in San Antonio a couple years ago. But I don't recognize the area code in the phone number.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OHHHHHHH! You can just smell the puppy smell and puppy breath in that picture! And Tamara, the retiree is just gorgeous.
> 
> I though SnoCap was in Austin, TX. I saw him at a show here in San Antonio a couple years ago. But I don't recognize the area code in the phone number.[/B]


He might have been with Tonia Holibough? I am pretty sure he isn't in texas, i want to say colorado? Or Utah?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443028
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a reverse search on World Pages and it says they are from Denver Co. I have never heard of them but they have some nice looking dogs. I could not get many of the pedigree's to work. Did anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443057
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only got 3 of the boys and 2 of the girls to work, so it's not you!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I did a reverse search on World Pages and it says they are from Denver Co. I have never heard of them but they have some nice looking dogs. I could not get many of the pedigree's to work. Did anyone else have the same problem?[/B]


Lexi's papers list Al at Snocap as her breeder, but I got her from Tonia H. She has a lot of Sun Isle, as well as some Marcris & Pashes in her pedigree.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I just saw a beautiful female retiree,
> 
> Maltese Retiree
> 
> What are the advantages of getting one of these babies over getting a pup? Has anyone ever gotten a dog that the breeder was holding and watching as a show pup or a retiree. I'd love to hear about your experiences. I think this may be another option for us.[/B]


Sno-Cap Maltese is Al Fitterer. He is now back in Colorado. He was in Texas a short time staying with Tonia Holibaugh. They have done some breeding together. I am familiar with her (Tamara) but cannot give more detail without looking at her pedigree. The pedigree won't come up on his page. Al likes the lady's (not the way you think) and you need to be careful when dealing with him. He is a salesman by trade and...............
I have a girl out of CH Sno-Cap Spark Of Independence named Magic's Independent Girl, Arrianna. Very pretty girl. He (Firecracker) is now neutered. He now lives in Haiwatha, Kansas. There is a story behind this but that is all I am going to say.


Tamara may be living with him or living with some else. Al's dogs are potty trained some. Al has bred with Sun Isle, Liz Flewellen (Texas), Rijes, Jeanne Haley (California), Lor-Luv's, Lorretta Dean (Kansas).

With retires on potty training they are taught to go potty where the breeder wants them to and some live with families. When they go to a permanent pet home they aren't really hard to train because they do know the word "potty" "poop".

Al has very nice breeding and very nice dogs for the most part. Beautiful heads. I am sure Tamara would be a very nice girl to own.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442631
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that was a lot of info right htere, LOL! Thanks Tina!


----------



## hava maltese mama (Sep 3, 2007)

Do it!!! We recently got a 3 year old retiree (Trinity) from Sheila at Malta Angels. It's great! She's past the puppy stage and just a real joy. I don't think I'll ever get a puppy again. She bonded to me right away, but took about a week to settle in with the rest of the family. She already knows how to go outside, already spayed, doesn't chew anything up, already crate trained and behaves well for grooming time. I tell ya, you can't beat it! Good luck to you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, she is just lovely! Look at those eyes! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! She is soooooo sweet looking!! I love sheila and I love her dogs. I'm so glad you got this little baby from her!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, she's adorable. :wub:


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback ladies!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thanks for all the feedback ladies![/B]


Soooo???? Whatcha gonna do?


----------

